# Compliant with NEC 250.24(A)(1)



## jar546 (Aug 7, 2019)

As you can see by this photograph, the grounding electrode conductor (GEC) for this service comes into the top of the panel on the meter-base side and connects to a lug that is mechanically connected to a factory installed strip of metal that then connects the ground lug where the service neutral is also connected.  That factory installed metal strip also connects the ground bar for the load side neutral connection and is bonded to the enclosure.  This would be an acceptable location to connect the GEC under NEC 240.24(A)(1)

Do you agree?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2019)

Agreed, (4) speaks directly to it.


----------

